

Interesting Arc discussion on Lambda the Ultimate - hhm
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/2643

======
bayareaguy
I think the post with the link to how Al Petrofsky implemented a loop macro
with syntax-rules was the most interesting thing in that discussion.

[http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.scheme/msg/5438d13d...](http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.scheme/msg/5438d13dae4b9f71)

I'm definitely going to need a lot more free time before I'll be able to fully
understand how it works.

------
edw519
"...we're going to keep acting as if we were the only users..."

The shortcut to excellence by avoiding the "lowest common denominator
syndrome".

